# fink-0.29.16 s'installe pas



## bbjul2000 (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un macbook avec un système 10.6.6, et je suis étudiant en Physique. J'ai donc besoin d'utiliser GNUplot avec octave pour tracer mes courbes. Seulement voilà j'ai essayer d'installer fink pour installer GNUplot. Je tape la commande suivante:

tar -xvzf fink-0.29.16.tar.gz

ensuite j'ouvre le dossier et je lance bootstrap, il m'ouvre un autre terminal, je réponds à deux questions pour l'installation ensuite il m'affiche ceci


ERROR: There is no C compiler on your system. Make sure that the Developer
Tools are installed.
logout

  ce qui est curieux puisque j'ai installé Xcode pour que justement il puisse compiler, ou alors il faut que je lui dise comment compiler?

Voilà, moi tout ce qui m'intéresse c'est d'installer GNUplot si il y a un autre moyen je suis ouvert à toute proposition 

Je vous remerci de votre attention, bonne journée.


----------



## antro (6 Février 2011)

Tu as essayé avec MacPorts ? (apparement, tu peux installer GNUPlot 4.4.2 avec).
Perso, j'utilise plutôt MacPorts que Fink...

Une fois installé juste un 


> sudo port install gnuplot



devrait suffire !


----------



## clampin (8 Février 2011)

En effet Mac port à Gnuport


gnuplot @4.4.2, Revision 1 (math, science)
Variants:             luaterm, no_x11, tutorial, universal, wxwidgets

Description:          Gnuplot is a command-driven interactive function plotting
                      program. Plots any number of functions, built up of C
                      operators, C library functions, and some things C doesn't
                      have like **, sgn(), etc. Also support for plotting data
                      files, to compare actual data to theoretical curves.
Homepage:             http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/

Library Dependencies: expat, fontconfig, gd2, jpeg, pdflib, libiconv, libpng,
                      ncurses, readline, xpm, zlib, aquaterm
Platforms:            darwin
License:              unknown
Maintainers:          nomaintainer@macports.org


----------



## edd72 (8 Février 2011)

bbjul2000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà j'ai un macbook avec un système 10.6.6, et je suis étudiant en Physique. J'ai donc besoin d'utiliser GNUplot avec octave pour tracer mes courbes. Seulement voilà j'ai essayer d'installer fink pour installer GNUplot. Je tape la commande suivante:
> 
> ...



a priori, tu n'as pas de compilateur C (au hasard GCC), tu as installé Xcode?


----------



## numsix (8 Février 2011)

Je conseille vivement d'utiliser homebrew plutôt que Fink ou Macports. Moins de paquets, mais plus clean à mon avis !

brew install gnuplot


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2011)

Dans son genre, Rudix est bien : tout est déjà compilé, s'installe proprement dans les dossiers usuels (_/usr/local)_. Il y a même GNUPlot.


----------



## bbjul2000 (13 Février 2011)

Oui, j'ai installé Xcode, c'est pour ça que je ne comprends pourquoi il me demande un compileur C

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

J'ai essayer d'installé rubix, et c'est curieux, bien que j'ai installé Xcode sur mon mac, il arque ce message:

Warning: Now install Xcode: http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html

Je me demande si il n'y aurais pas une option que je devrais cocher dans les préférences de Xcode pour qu'il compile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

Et il me dit la même chose avec macports qui à l'air facile d'installation, c'est vraiment curieux j'ai Xcode, mais on dirait qu'il ne voit pas que Xcode est là.

En tout cas merci de vos conseils à tous.


----------



## edd72 (14 Février 2011)

Réinstalle Xcode: http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html
(depuis le Mac dev Center)


----------

